# Why can't I find herding?



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok. I've tied before and always get nowhere. I'm trying to find a herding training facility and or evaluation site near essex NJ. I'm aware i might have to drive 30 mins or so.
Problem is, when I find some, I never receive any information back when I try to confirm a visit.

Thanks for any and all help or advise.

Just looking for a new fun way to work/train/play with my boy to keep expanding his mental stimulation and growth


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

You could also try Agility. Or maybe joining a GSD club in your area.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I would try calling. My herding trainer has email but is terrible about it. Also, maybe check the AKC and AHBA event listings to see if there are any events in your area coming up. 

I would also expand your drive time to at least an hour. I have never driven less than an hour to go herding.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Herding trainers are notorious for being hard to get into contact with, it seems!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Pretty sure he has clients that come from NJ for training. Usually does a few lessons in a weekend for you. Trial is coming up on Oct 11th. Going to watch. Hopefully either both of my pups or one of them will be suitable for training when they are old enough. 

Truly pasture raised lambs. White Clover Sheep Farm


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you every one. Glad it's just not me, with the ol getting a hold of them lol. I figured I would have to drive an hr also, but threw out the 30 min ride for wishful dreaming lol. 

I'm not to sure about agility, as from what I've seen, (granted not much) everything just seems to restricted.
The idea with herding was, as I could be wrong also, but more opened, interaction with animals. (I really am interested in this, as I have ferrets and cats at home that my boy interacts with) I wanted to expand on this and grow. M boy has already started to with me follow my hand signs while out running. 
I take him out for fetch/tug-reinforcement drills in open parks or fields. He seems to love it, as he can explore off via himself, chase squires and birds, and while in chase I call him back to a heal, or Platz with his tug to reinforce. He will also stalk and crouch down while moving. Slow to sneak up, while **** then freeze look back at me for an "ok" or just stares until I say go... Then off he chases. Things like this just give me the idea that hearding would be very rewarding for him. Even if it's something that he can just partly do. I also love being out and working with animals, so it gives us an amazing bonding partnership, just the two of us. 
Sorry for the long responce. Just wanted to give a back story of what I'm looking for. If anyone has other ideas of things to look into that might be enticing, please let me know!

Thank you!!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

there used to be a herding club in NJ but it died for lack of enough support...there were only 2 GSD herding (HGH) clubs in the US....now there is one only - in the Finger Lakes region that is mentioned above

  

Lee


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

dawnandjr said:


> Pretty sure he has clients that come from NJ for training. Usually does a few lessons in a weekend for you. Trial is coming up on Oct 11th. Going to watch. Hopefully either both of my pups or one of them will be suitable for training when they are old enough.
> 
> Truly pasture raised lambs. White Clover Sheep Farm



Wow this is really close to me. Perhaps we will think about it when my pup hits 1 year...we will be training for fly ball not too far from here!


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

This stinks... I'm tempted to buy some land and offer this. Would have to hire someone who knows how to teach it first lol..


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

The only AKC herding event in NJ was in Shamog. The Burlington County kennel club. I'm surprised there isn't more herding in NJ


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

ahba-herding.org and go to the training directory tab




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

I'll check it out. So anyone else interested in trying herding?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

lauren43 said:


> Wow this is really close to me. Perhaps we will think about it when my pup hits 1 year...we will be training for fly ball not too far from here!


Where are you located? You training at Boomtowne?


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

*Why can't I find hearding?*

I'm in Syracuse. Yes at Boomtowne.

I'm hoping to get into Flyball at the end of Sept or just start puppy pre-k...my puppy will only be 9 weeks when flyball starts so we may have to wait until the next session.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm northern 
N.J
Essex


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Ltleo said:


> I'll check it out. So anyone else interested in trying herding?


I definitely am, but I'm located in Metro Detroit. There's a few farmers out here that have a lot of working dogs more in the northern part...My uncle who herds (he's just too far, way up in the UP), and he suggested this. Reach out to a local farmer or something of that nature if you absolutely have no resources. I am going to keep my eye on this thread though, and happy herding!!!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> I definitely am, but I'm located in Metro Detroit. There's a few farmers out here that have a lot of working dogs more in the northern part...My uncle who herds (he's just too far, way up in the UP), and he suggested this. Reach out to a local farmer or something of that nature if you absolutely have no resources. I am going to keep my eye on this thread though, and happy herding!!!


You realize you need a trainer to teach your dog to herd right?

Just letting your shepherd go into a flock of sheep...especially one that isn't dog broke is extremely dangerous and pointless. What's the point of just letting your dog run around sheep if you're not going to train it to actually control the flock?


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

martemchik said:


> You realize you need a trainer to teach your dog to herd right?
> 
> Just letting your shepherd go into a flock of sheep...especially one that isn't dog broke is extremely dangerous and pointless. What's the point of just letting your dog run around sheep if you're not going to train it to actually control the flock?



Really, you need a trainer to train?? NO wayyy lol sorry couldn't resist...Of course I realize that! What I am saying though is a lot of people who are respectable trainers and such DO NOT advertise as they do not need to. My uncle made the suggestion to reach out to a farmer to see what they do. My apologies, I am just not used to having to explain every aspect of an answer  I will just shut up now and moving on.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

BTW I am not intending any disrespect, because you offer good advice. But you realize that you keep making assumptions about things that I say often right? I know sometimes I kind of babble on, and I accept that fault about myself. But do you realize that intentionally or unintentionally, that you come off as incredibly condescending? I know there are lots of people out that whose intelligence should be questioned, but please do not make that assumption of me. If you don't care, that is fine. Just wanted to bring it up because sometimes people don't realize they are doing something until someone tells them. Once again, MOVING ON.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

martemchik said:


> You realize you need a trainer to teach your dog to herd right?
> 
> Just letting your shepherd go into a flock of sheep...especially one that isn't dog broke is extremely dangerous and pointless. What's the point of just letting your dog run around sheep if you're not going to train it to actually control the flock?


...She said she was going to reach out to a local farmer... Never mentioned letting her dog loose on a flock of sheep. I mean, c'mon...


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah...go call random farmers and see how many of them 1) are sheep farmers 2) herd with dogs 3) train other people to herd their flock.

No offense...unless you've actually tried it...don't give advice. I know someone that has a flock of sheep...she'd never allow a strange dog around her sheep.

Herding trainers advertise...they're just few and far in between.

DJ...you're in Michigan...do you know of any secret farmer herding trainers? You're also fairly connected in the dog world...with herding dogs. I'd be surprised if you haven't heard of at least one of them. I know that a lot of time dog trainers are passed on through connections...but this one, I've never heard of. I've been involved for 4 years, have come to find a lot of trainers that I probably wouldn't have found through google...but herding, not a single one.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

martemchik said:


> Yeah...go call random farmers and see how many of them 1) are sheep farmers 2) herd with dogs 3) train other people to herd their flock.
> 
> No offense...unless you've actually tried it...don't give advice. I know someone that has a flock of sheep...she'd never allow a strange dog around her sheep.
> 
> Herding trainers advertise...they're just few and far in between.


First off, again, no one said "Hey stranger go to a farm and let your dog run loose on them". That is something YOU came up with on your own. Secondly, I don't know if maybe everyone around your neck of the woods is a total jerk, but around here they are not. I buy a lot from local farmers, and they are more than willing to point you in the right direction IF YOU ASK. 

But once again, you make assumptions on my intentions. And I don't think the advice I gave is anything crazy or wacky or dangerous ahhhhhhh. Picking up the phone to reach out to someone that could point you in the right direction is never a bad thing. Anyways...


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

martemchik said:


> Yeah...go call random farmers and see how many of them 1) are sheep farmers 2) herd with dogs 3) train other people to herd their flock.
> 
> No offense...unless you've actually tried it...don't give advice. I know someone that has a flock of sheep...she'd never allow a strange dog around her sheep.
> 
> ...


You'd be surprised at how many farmers around here herd with dogs. 

There is a tending trainer for GSDs specifically about a half hour away who doesn't advertise, a handful of farmers that will do some training here or there on their ducks/flock that use BCs on there farms in surrounding cities that don't advertise. One an hour away that does advertise but is hard to schedule time with. 

My uncle owns a farm and does a lot of cattle work/moving pastures with borders and aussies. 

Pass a sheep farm on my way to work that herds with his Border Collies, no idea if he would train or not. Usually knowing a farmer that does a little training will help connect you with other farmers that will do it or have different stock (ducks, sheep, cows)... 

I'm not sure what you mean by this... was a specific trainer mentioned? "but this one, I've never heard of."

I don't know any within hours of the OP though, I don't herd much and am on the other side of the state.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> *You'd be surprised at how many farmers around here herd with dogs. *
> 
> There is a tending trainer for GSDs specifically about a half hour away who doesn't advertise, a handful of farmers that will do some training here or there on their ducks/flock that use BCs on there farms in surrounding cities that don't advertise. One an hour away that does advertise but is hard to schedule time with.
> 
> ...


You are right...I work with a lot of farmers since I am in the hydraulic industry. Actually just helped a farmer locally with his watering system for his crops...He had to replace 50 low speed high torque motors, and I had to go on site to spec it out. He actually has a bunch of Aussies that he uses to herd his sheep and goats. He offers training, but he had advised me with his time limitations, it's a referral only kind of thing and depends on what the season is like. I learned a long time ago, some of the very best people do not need to advertise due to things like demand and time limitations. I've been on 8 farms in the last 3 months, and all but 2 of them had some sort of herding dog on there doing something. Farmers are a wonderful resource, and if you can buddy up with one, I would do so ASAP. They can be tough and hard to get to know, but once you do, they are just the greatest.


----------

